# Retriever Hunt Test Program



## jclaw (Jul 31, 2011)

Just thought I would share some interesting news about the new retriever hunt tests...Maybe it's just new to me but I thought it was worth posting anyway. Enjoy!

Announcement from Doug Ljungren at AKC:

I am pleased to inform the VCA that the breed is eligible to participate in Retriever Hunting Tests starting September 1, 2011. The AKC approved this recommendation at their August meeting. In order to differentiate the titles from those earned in Pointing Breed Hunting Tests, a title earned by a Vizsla in a Retriever Hunting Test will include the letter "R". For example - JHR,SHR, or MHR.

Starting September 1, 2012(one year after the start of the breed's participation), Vizsla clubs may apply to become licensed to hold RHTs, if they choose.



The RHT Regulations may be found on the AKC website at www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RHTRET.pdf. Chapter 2-5 will be of most interest for a new participant wanting to understand what is expected of their dog.



The Performance Events Department feels this is a meaningful step forward for the versatile hunting breeds. Those Vizsla owners that embrace the versatile hunting skills of their dogs now have a new opportunity to more thoroughly demonstrate the versatility of the breed.



We welcome those who choose to participate in the Retriever Hunting Test program and look forward to hearing of their success.



Doug Ljungren



AVP of Performance Events

American Kennel Club


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I like it. Just heard about this today also. Bailey and I are working on a Master Hunting Title for Pointing Breeds. A water retrieve is one of the more exciting thing to see a Vizsla accomplish. Last year in South Dakota while pheasant hunting, Bailey pointed and I flushed a big **** pheasant. It flew directly over a large pond. As the bird dropped about 100 feet out in the water, Bailey jumped in and swam hard to the bird. Bailey got to the bird and retrieved it back to shore. 

I wrote about it in part of a post back last October:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/final-post-about-sd-written-on-way-back.html

I think I'll be working on this title with Bailey once it becomes a sport for the Vizsla.

Redbirddog


----------

